# kwebdesktop



## freiHeit87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich programmiere an einer Goolge Maps Lösung mit Overlays.
Ich habe den Auftrag die Overlays zu drucken, 
das Problem ist nur, das dieses nicht möglich ist! Also
wollte ich kwebdesktop benutzen um einen Screenshot von der Seite zu machen. Leider kann kwebdesktop kein JavaScript.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit JavaScript zu aktivieren? 

Wenn nicht, gibt es ein anderes Programm, welches Screenshots von einer Seite machen kann, welche JavaScript enthält?

Gruß


----------



## Navy (2. Oktober 2008)

Versuch es mal mit ksnapshot in Verbindung mit Gimp.


----------



## freiHeit87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm... wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, ist ksnapshot ein KDE "Desktop" Programm. 
Ich brauche eine reine Shell Lösung die folgendermaßen funkioniert.

User -> Druck Button -> JavaScript funktion -> Ajax Request -> PHP-File -> Aufruf SYSTEM -> Aufruf Shell script -> erstellt screenshot vom Druckbildschirm -> speichert es in TMP ab -> user bekommt img aus TMP -> Alles wird richtig in einem Bild angezeigt

Edit:
Hatte es bis jetzt so gelöst:
#vncserver :1 -gemoetry 1024x768 -depth 24
#DIAPLAY=:1 kwebdesktop 1027 768 bild url
Aber kwebdesktop versteht kein JavaScript 

achja und ein
#uname -a
Linux xxx 2.6.22.5-31-default #1 SMP 2007/09/21 22:29:00 UTC i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux


----------



## Navy (2. Oktober 2008)

"scrot" ist ein Programm, welches Deinen Ansprüchen vielleicht gerecht wird.


----------

